# That time of year



## JR Parks (Jul 12, 2021)

@Byron Barker Got this over the weekend. It’s a 4 wheeler bed not a pickup bed.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony (Jul 12, 2021)

Are you going to cast it Jim?


----------



## Byron Barker (Jul 12, 2021)

JR Parks said:


> @Byron Barker Got this over the weekend. It’s a 4 wheeler bed not a pickup bed.
> View attachment 212570


Nice! You know how to clean and dry the skin with borax or baking soda? Are there any breaks in the skin along the back?


----------



## JR Parks (Jul 13, 2021)

Byron I use glycerine and alcohol solution after a through cleaning. Didn’t really see any however It was a bit rough in a belly section - my bud got a little excited. In the freezer waiting as are a couple of more skins. Just time -

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------

